# Damascus, Amber stag skinner



## godogs57 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just made this up the other day. Damascus steel blade turned out well, plenty of contrast. Amber stag handle is an elk shed I picked up last year on my NM elk hunt. Copper guard and buttcap. Herman Oak leather sheath made for this knife...I'm still learning this leather stamping deal! Hope you enjoy looking.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Man.. That's awesome


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 30, 2018)

That's a beautiful knife. Awesome work!!


----------



## bear claw (Jan 30, 2018)

I got to get me one soon. That looks awesome


----------



## onedude (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice Work!

D. Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 31, 2018)

Another beauty.  Looks like you are getting a handle on that leather work!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 31, 2018)

Stunning knife man great job!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

That is one fine looking knife.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 1, 2018)

Beutiful


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawg!  Nicely done.


----------



## dawgwatch (Feb 1, 2018)

very nice sir


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 1, 2018)

bear claw said:


> I got to get me one soon. That looks awesome



Just gimmie a shout out....Be glad to work something up for you.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 1, 2018)

That thing is beautiful


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 16, 2018)

A great looking knife!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2018)

That is a work of art, not just a knife. Great job!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2018)

Classic!


----------



## marknga (Mar 16, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Redbow (Mar 18, 2018)

That's a beauty, good work..


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 19, 2018)

Love the blade shape.

What a nice knife!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2018)

That is a beautiful piece of craftmanship godogs.


----------



## Head East (Mar 19, 2018)

Great looking knife!  It just pops.


----------

